# Chicago - WHERES THE SNOW???



## let it snow! (Sep 17, 2011)

No snow yet and I don't see a forcast for it except for next tue we are supposed to get "snow showers". Bummer :crying:


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol i live in central michigan and feel your pain!!!!!


----------



## let it snow! (Sep 17, 2011)

clc2007;1377435 said:


> Lol i live in central michigan and feel your pain!!!!!


Central MI, that would be great! How much snow do you have right now?


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Absolutely NONE! And none in the forecast, all we have had is two light dustings.


----------



## let it snow! (Sep 17, 2011)

clc2007;1377451 said:


> Absolutely NONE! And none in the forecast, all we have had is two light dustings.


Wow that's awful. Come to think of it, we had a light dusting but it melted off by noon.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Im thinking its going to be after christmas before we see any plowable snow.


----------



## let it snow! (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm really anxious to get some because this is my first year in snow removal and I only have one customer! I live in a private lake community with about 2k houses so I am banking on being able to just drive around and get business from my signs. Could I pick up some business that way or am I crazy?


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

You can, it just all depends on how much competition there is and the quality of work you can perform, its not the ideal way to start off but it can be done, most people are allready signed wit a contractor by now so it may be tough but im sure you can get some work.do you have insurance?, and does your equipment look good?.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nothing coming anytime soon. At least not for a week plus.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Tuesday and wed. Of next week may have something


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

let it snow!;1377470 said:


> I'm really anxious to get some because this is my first year in snow removal and I only have one customer! I live in a private lake community with about 2k houses so I am banking on being able to just drive around and get business from my signs. Could I pick up some business that way or am I crazy?


This is your first season?
You might want to go sub or get hired to drive someone's truck just to get a feel on things


----------



## let it snow! (Sep 17, 2011)

clc2007;1377479 said:


> You can, it just all depends on how much competition there is and the quality of work you can perform, its not the ideal way to start off but it can be done, most people are allready signed wit a contractor by now so it may be tough but im sure you can get some work.do you have insurance?, and does your equipment look good?.


No insurance other than comprehensive on the trucks. Do you think we need extra insurance?

The equipment looks like new except the the plow is older. But it has been painted red and looks fine.

I'm just using the two stage blower in the back of my Silverado but my dad is the one that will be out with the plow. He's also an on-call pilot so I don't know if it would work being with a contractor. But most of the time he is off. I'm not sure how that works if you can be available when available and not when not. Should he look into it finding a company to sign on with? Also, is there any opportunity for a guy with a 30" snowblower to sign on with a contractor doing walks or something


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nothing Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## mllandscapingIL (Dec 12, 2011)

I our best bet for snow will be in January in Chicago and a late hard Winter


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

not looking good, more rain for early next week


----------

